# Niit



## ozmigration

Hello,

Is NIIT 2 year diploma of india recognized by NZ for immigration.

or it needs to be assessed by NZQA.

Thanks


----------



## ricks1088

Appendix 3 - List of Qualifications Exempt from Assessment Unfortunately I don't see NIIT listed here..


----------



## ozmigration

Thanks Ricks,

But i was just wondering, cause NIIT ( National Insititute of Information Technology) is accepted and recognized by ACS Australia.

Is there a e-mail address of NZ immigration, where i could write and get help.

Thanks


----------



## ricks1088

Contact Us

I think you can submit your query online. I don't know if ACS and NZ immigration are connected in any way!


----------



## orcablue

ozmigration said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is NIIT 2 year diploma of india recognized by NZ for immigration.
> 
> or it needs to be assessed by NZQA.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, im also in the same predicament. Any news for this?


----------



## topcat83

orcablue said:


> Hi, im also in the same predicament. Any news for this?


What's NIIT?


----------



## nzmigration

topcat83 said:


> What's NIIT?


Hi Topcat,

NIIT stands for *National Institute of Information Technology*, NIIT is also present in US, UK, Asia, NZ and Australia also.

I have heard someone saying with NIIT diploma u dont need assessment. but it doesnt show up in NZ immigration website. so confused, do we need assessment or not.

Hope you can help us somewhat with finding relevant answer.

Thanks


----------

